# Bolt hard drive upgrade now usage percent all over the place.



## spartus4 (Oct 11, 2014)

I upgraded the hard drive in my 500GB Bolt to a 1TB drive. After doing this the usage percentage in My Shows is erratic. I had 135 HD shows recorded and it was still reading 0%. I deleted the shows and permenantly deleted them and the usage jumped to 3%. I than deleted one that I wanted to save and it jumped down to 1%. Someone please help. I am concerned that it will effect the suggestion recordings should they become to many.


----------

